# [Xorg/souris] Comment configurer la sensibilité

## El_Goretto

Bonjour, 

Aujourd hui une question qui peut paraître un peu bête. Je colle un linux sur un vieux, vieux, vieux portable équipé d'un trackpoint, mais le problème est que la sensibilité est bien trop faible, çà prend des plombes à joindre les 2 bords de l'écran.

Donc en gros je voudrais augmenter la sensibilité, indépendamment du Window Manager employé, car ce portable n'est pas pour moi, et je veux éviter que chaque futur utilisateur ait à modifier cette sensibilité sous chaque WM qu'il va utiliser. 

Déjà, est-ce que c'est possible, dans ce cas merci d'éclairer ma lanterne  :Smile: 

----------

## bulki

j'ai ça dans mon xorg.conf, essaie de rajouter:

```

        Option          "MinSpeed" "0.06"

        Option          "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor" "0.0010"
```

+

----------

## manu.acl

Ou avec :

```
$ xset m $valeur
```

1 par défaut il me semble.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bulki wrote:*   

> j'ai ça dans mon xorg.conf, essaie de rajouter:
> 
> ```
> 
>         Option          "MinSpeed" "0.06"
> ...

 

Niet, ça marche pas: j'ai bourriné jusqu'à 20-30 comme valeur, çà n'a rien fait :'(

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je colle un linux sur un vieux, vieux, vieux portable équipé d'un trackpoint, mais le problème est que la sensibilité est bien trop faible, 

 

Déjà, c'est quoi ton "vieux, vieux portable" ? 

Il y a peut-être des infos sur  http://www.linux-laptop.net ou bien sur http://www.tuxmobil.org/ ...

Sinon, comme l'a dit manu.acl : xset avec l'option m  :Wink: 

----------

